# Chute / Crank Assembly and Adjustment



## donbrownzd

Hello everyone, I just got a 31AS63N2766 Troy Bilt 24" 208 cc snow blower for my father in law. (I have a 28" with the joystick)

Anyhow, I bought it direct from Troybilt, so it arrived in pieces in the box. I assembled the chute (the clips) and have so far been unable to get the crank to work properly.

Any ideas on how the hand crank is supposed to be mated to the chute? Or are there some specific directions? The screwing (as the crank turns) doesn't seem to move the chute properly (in fact it trys to bend the plastic rim)...

I'm boggled. Any ideas? Troybilt customer support thought I was stupid or something. I must be missing something here.

It seems so simple to assemble, however, it doesn't work. I'd love to know if there is a really simple trick to this so I can get this machine running.

Trying to get this to work.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## donbrownzd

Anyone know how to assemble this out of the box correctly? I really need help. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp

I don't sorry. The Troy Bilt that is at my mother's house just has a clevis pin and is slides into the hole by the chute...


----------



## donbrownzd

I have the same pin however the gears don't seem to line up properly.

Any other input would be greatly appreciafed.


----------



## Shryp

Not to sound bad here, but did you try turning the chute or the handle a bit? Usually I get the gears lined up with the rod back a bit and then give it a shove forward into the hole and put the clip on.


----------



## IANorwalk

The Troy Bilt chute control issue is a manufacturing defect on certain units, apparantly. I purchased my 2140 from Lowe's back in October 2013. Stupidly, I did nor verify the correct operation of the chute control prior to purchasing and so now, like the other posters here, I have a snow blower that I can use only if I can live with the snow going in one direction. The loosen and re-tighten the two screws remedy in the owners manual of course does not work, but does serve as an acknowlegment that the manufacturer knows about the defect. As for Lowe's, their suggestion is that I pay them $185 to have the unit picked up plus "parts and labor" to repair.

I'm going to sell it on Craigslist and buy a Toro which is what I should have done in the first place...my bad!


----------



## Big Ed

IANorwalk said:


> The Troy Bilt chute control issue is a manufacturing defect on certain units, apparantly. I purchased my 2140 from Lowe's back in October 2013. Stupidly, I did nor verify the correct operation of the chute control prior to purchasing and so now, like the other posters here, I have a snow blower that I can use only if I can live with the snow going in one direction. The loosen and re-tighten the two screws remedy in the owners manual of course does not work, but does serve as an acknowlegment that the manufacturer knows about the defect. As for Lowe's, their suggestion is that I pay them $185 to have the unit picked up plus "parts and labor" to repair.
> 
> I'm going to sell it on Craigslist and buy a Toro which is what I should have done in the first place...my bad!


donbrownzd quote. (since I can't seem to multiquote)
Troybilt customer support thought I was stupid or something. I must be missing something here.

donbrownzd, throw the defect back issue into their face and see what they say.


----------



## IANorwalk

Troybilt not interested in hearing about the issue any more (guess they've been bombarded). Their response is "see the fix in the manual."


----------



## Blaine B.

Any luck?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

donbrownzd said:


> Hello everyone, I just got a 31AS63N2766 Troy Bilt 24" 208 cc snow blower for my father in law. (I have a 28" with the joystick)
> 
> Anyhow, I bought it direct from Troybilt, so it arrived in pieces in the box. I assembled the chute (the clips) and have so far been unable to get the crank to work properly.
> 
> Any ideas on how the hand crank is supposed to be mated to the chute? Or are there some specific directions? The screwing (as the crank turns) doesn't seem to move the chute properly (in fact it trys to bend the plastic rim)...
> 
> I'm boggled. Any ideas? Troybilt customer support thought I was stupid or something. I must be missing something here.
> 
> It seems so simple to assemble, however, it doesn't work. I'd love to know if there is a really simple trick to this so I can get this machine running.
> 
> Trying to get this to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


 it would help if you posted pictures of it. then maybe find a way to modify it. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## Blaine B.

Troy Bilt's customer service is bogus. No way to eMail them. Their online-chat doesn't work either. It's difficult to call when you work the same hours that they are in business.


----------

